# Joy's litter turned one, pictures



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Joy:



























One of her litter brothers:



























And another of her litter brothers:


















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Joy!!!!!!!  You and your brothers are beautiful looking.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy first birthday Joy! She is beautiful


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Beautiful girl! Happy birthday!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Happy B-Day pretty girl ! :birthday:

Wow Sue, the red showing in them males ! Love bk/red. :wub: 

Dock diving in the near future for the one male ? LOL Cool pic !

All look very nice..........


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Very, very nice!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Happy B-Day pretty girl ! :birthday:
> 
> Wow Sue, the red showing in them males ! Love bk/red. :wub:
> 
> ...


Thanks, the two five month old girls I have right now, one is definitely black and red, the other is black and tan. 

The boys here pictured are not mine. One sent pictures on his birthday -- the one with the pool -- he looks like he has a better home than I do; the other I went and visited with one of the puppies and took pictures. No way could I get pictures when I had Pain 2 running amok. 

I am really pleased how these yearlings have turned out so far. I love their personalities. And from the babies, I am getting regular progress reports from some of them. 

One told me that the pup did not come downstairs, and they heard thumping going on up there and they went to look. The pup was in the bathroom with both feet in the toilet splashing away, water and tp everywhere. They were laughing about it. 

I am glad the puppy is training them up. In another nine years or so, they will be the best owners around.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

They are all so beautiful! 
Happy birthday to them all


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm a little late Happy Woofday to pretty Joy and her hunky brothers!


----------

